# Do most digital TVs that have integrated tuners perform better on OTA than the 811



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

As indicated above, I am thinking of getting another 42" set and I am wondering if I ought to get one with the integrated analog and digital tuners because of the issues that I have been reading about with the 811s OTA tuners. Do most integrated digital TV tuners perform better than the 811s analog and digital tuner?


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

I have heard the best tuner is in the new LG plasmas $$$.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

From what I've heard, EVERYBODY's OTA digital tuner works better than the 811's.

Having said that, I'm waiting for the MPEG-4 replacement for the 811 to come out, and see if it's OTA tuner is better. If not, I'll go with LG or Samsung.


----------



## misterdsp (Apr 22, 2004)

The 811 was likely designed in 2002 or early 2003 at the latest. It's old technology. LG are now shipping their 5th generation 8VSB tuner chip, which I've heard is a lot superior to the older generations. I might buy the new FusionHDTV 5 to find out, and sell my FusionHDTV 3.

The 811 is a cheap box. The digital OTA is fine if you have a strong signal and low multipath interference. In less than ideal reception conditions, the 811 will be outperformed by most any more recent design.The analog OTA is pure garbage.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Mikey said:


> From what I've heard, EVERYBODY's OTA digital tuner works better than the 811's.


Not entirely true. My Mitsubishi WS-55613's integrated ATSC receiver takes forever to pull in some of the lower bitrate sub-channels in my area, and on our FOX affiliate, experiences numerous DD audio glitches that both my old 6000 and 811 handle without a hiccup. YMMV, as they say.


----------



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

So, are both the 921 and 942 better at OTA on analog and digital or do theire tuners perform similar to an 811 OTA tuner?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 942 is not as good as the 921 in my opinion, on ota reception. I have had both. I had the 921 for about a year and I kept a lock on my 3 digital stations. Mind you it took several software updates by Dish to make the 921 solid in ota reception. That being said the 942 I have now for a month , is not as good. I keep all my channels during the day just fine from about 8:00am till about 8:00pm. Then they all start dropping in strength and I lose my strongest channel for CBS entirely and have to switch to a directional Silver sensor antenna. Then I can lock in on Cbs but it is much lower in strength. It is a bit of a pain in the ass right now. I have used an attenuator and other methods with a inline power amplifier and it makes no difference. With the 921 it stayed locked in on all 3 with no problems. The 942 , which is a much better dvr receiver, needs some work on software for the ota problems. It is much more subceptiable to multi-path problems.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I still hope Mark L or someone from dish will post the RF sensitivities of the various OTA receivers Dish uses so we can compare them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> I still hope Mark L or someone from dish will post the RF sensitivities of the various OTA receivers Dish uses so we can compare them.


I am doubtful that we will ever see that info.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> I still hope Mark L or someone from dish will post the RF sensitivities of the various OTA receivers Dish uses so we can compare them.


I couldn't find much besides the BCM9310 (811 921) needs a 15 dB signal to noise ratio:
http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/93510-PB03-R.pdf

No signal to noise ratio is given for the BCM9320 (942).
http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/3520-PB04-R.pdf


----------

